# Helping hands---Translation



## Taucher76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi.... 

for my new homepage iam looking for "helping hands" for the translation. 
If you are interested in translating a part of the new site...please contact me... 

german - english 
english - spanish, french, portoguese, dutch, or anything else... 

if somebody would help it would be great... 

The release for the german page...end of january, for the english end of february...and the rest...after beeing completed 

thanx 

mark


----------



## COWHER (Jan 6, 2008)

dude good to see ya here!!! i'm glad you came to tegutalk you should post in the welcome boards... anyway i cant help with the translation but I'm glad to see ya here anyway


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 6, 2008)

Taucher! Master of the tegu enclosures.... Much respo.


----------



## dorton (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool site, awesome looking enclosure


----------



## Taucher76 (Jan 7, 2008)

dorton said:


> Very cool site, awesome looking enclosure



But thats the old site....maybe you speak spanish or anything else??? :lol: 

Nobody sent a pm....fXXXck

But thanx for the nice welcome...


----------



## Taucher76 (Mar 13, 2008)

i still need some helping hands...maybe there is someone else...who could translate...in spanish

its "just" the part from tegus...

if you help, i could post your names,homepages,links......shops...


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 13, 2008)

i only speak english so i cant help ya. but there are some websites where you can type in a sentence and it gives you the same sentence thing in a diff language. if that would help i could link you to one.


----------

